

Apple #1 on Google for app - nodesocket
https://www.google.com/search?q=app

======
DigitalSea
Apple is number two for me. Number one is app.com.

~~~
trapped
Are you in NJ area? app.com is owned by Asbury Park Press NJ. Then it makes
sense for Google to show to location based search higher than contextual
search result.

~~~
DigitalSea
I'm in Brisbane, Australia actually. Google results are modified depending on
numerous factors like location, previous searches and tracking cookies, etc as
well aren't they?

